# Finally, E30 Pics (and E46)!



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Last October I bought an E30 for my little brother as a first car. I never got around to posting pics of it's time here in Austin (I drove it to Florida for Chistmas). That car was just incredible! After fixing things here and there, I think it's just perfect. I did get new roundels for the hood, and wheels before I gave it to my brother. Oh, and thanks to icemanjs4 and xspeedy for helping me out with things. Here they are:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

more


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

even more


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

last set...i think


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Great Pics...gotta love that 'ette!!


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I'm almost 100% sure that its the real leather. It feels like it and I think the 'ette back then was much more vinyl looking. But you could be right, becasue I've never seen the E30 'ette in beige only black.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I'd be shocked if that was leather....it's in too good of shape!!


----------

